# Stand for LG TV Model DU-37LZ30 Wanted (needed!)



## nelimail (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi there - this may be in the wrong place in terms of category (sorry, I'm new and classifieds was only people selling) but I was hoping that somebody would have an extra stand for this model of LG TV. Since I know many people prefer the wall mount, I'm sure someone would love to make some extra space in their house and extra cash in their wallet by selling the stand.  If anyone knows of or has one, please let me know! thanks!!!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Are you looking for furniture stand or just the plastic base assembly that attaches to the TV? I should think a base assembly is still available from LG.


----------



## nelimail (Feb 7, 2010)

The base assembly is what I am looking for. I tried through LG, several resellers, parts suppliers, etc and cannot find one. All have the wall mounts available but not the actual stands to place on a table, etc. Any other ideas are welcome!! thanks for your help!


----------



## tantale (May 31, 2010)

Hey,
I have diagramm but not for power supply , if you want,?
I live in France and I am appealing to your ,,,as I can not get out, if you can tell me the name of the electronic component on the map ic111 Power Board (PowerTEK pnk3370) of the TV rz37lz30,
I'm looking ci111 number, (red frame in the photo) ,,,,?
Thank you in advance for your dedication
B


----------



## tantale (May 31, 2010)

Hey,
I have diagramm but not for power supply , if you want,?
I live in France and I am appealing to your ,,,as I can not get out, if you can tell me the name of the electronic component on the map ic111 Power Board (PowerTEK pnk3370) of the TV rz37lz30,
I'm looking ci111 number, (red frame in the photo) ,,,,?
Thank you in advance for your dedication
B


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

nelimail said:


> The base assembly is what I am looking for. I tried through LG, several resellers, parts suppliers, etc and cannot find one. All have the wall mounts available but not the actual stands to place on a table, etc. Any other ideas are welcome!! thanks for your help!


If your handy with steal or know someone that is you could probly easily build one or possibly from wood too.


----------



## tantale (May 31, 2010)

bambino said:


> If your handy with steal or know someone that is you could probly easily build one or possibly from wood too.


ok! also simply opens the cover of the tv to give me the info on power board, read the name of "ic111" which is why I asked if .... someone has a tv rz37lz30 ... thank you


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

tantale said:


> ok! also simply opens the cover of the tv to give me the info on power board, read the name of "ic111" which is why I asked if .... someone has a tv rz37lz30 ... thank you


Your welcome? :huh:


----------

